# Coyote Kill



## jhielscher (May 22, 2011)

My sons small game license includes coyotes. Besides mounting them, what do people do with them if they kill on. And is there a bag limit


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

jhielscher said:


> My sons small game license includes coyotes. Besides mounting them, what do people do with them if they kill on. And is there a bag limit


If the fur is prime, you can put them up (skin, flesh, stretch, and dry) them and sell them to a fur buyer. No bag limit on yotes. This question could be much better answered in the trapping and varmint hunting section.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

This is the way I show my furs that I don't sell.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

daoejo22 said:


> This is the way I show my furs that I don't sell.


Very nice


----------

